# omg omg omg my yume is losing blood ;_; goin to vet NOW!!



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

she she started poo-pooing everywhere, very liquid, then it ended up no more poo but just liquid and lots of blood, i am terribly scared
i called the emergency vet and im writing while my bf is dressing my son up, i hope its nothing bad, please pray for us, i will be back later


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, I pray that she's okay. Please give us an update as soon as you have any information.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

OMG hurry .............im praying for her Let us know !! and be safe !!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I pray all is ok!!!


----------



## angiegutes (Sep 11, 2005)

so sorry  i hate when nervewrecking things happen and you have no control over it [as we all do im sure]. your dog will be in my prayers hope everything turns out ok! xox


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Hope she's ok.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

omg how scary. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG I hope everything is ok. Please let us know as soon as you get a chance.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope she's okay. I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

I hope she's okay! :?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope your baby is ok, Bindi had something like that her poo was all blood..........they should do some blood work as they will check for the levels to be right. (sorry I forget what) and probably give some antibiotics. Its very scary............keep us posted


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll be thinking of your little Yume :dog:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hope she recovers soon


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope she is ok. *hugs*


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I hope she is okay. I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Shelby_S (Nov 23, 2005)

OMG! That sounds bad....I will be praying for you and your chi.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I hope she is OK. Please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words and thoughts. As you can see, I posted my 1st message at around 6h15 pm, and I just arrived home and it's almost 10pm!!!!! I was a bit freaking out, when I arrived at the vet there was a huuuuuge line-up and they wouldn't take me before them, wah!! :evil:
Anyways so, the vet said not to be too scared, that it could be for many reasons, like the fact that she had her shots last week, the stress, etc.
She gave her antibiotics and that's it, not even a x-ray! :?
She said to wait and if by tomorrow afternoon she doesn't eat and seems weak, then to bring her right back in and then she'll get xrays and stuff.

As much as I'm all like "whew, just that!!", I still think it's weird she did not make the xrays. But she said tho, that since she was not throwing up or when she touched her ribcage it didn't seem to hurt her, that it was okay to come back home. I guess she is right, better off this way!
But dear god that episode was scary. It's not like it was just a little blood in her poo, it was no poo and ALL blood, and a lot! Jeez!!  

Well! I'll see how she is tomorrow and keep you guys informed if it gets worst or better or something.
Again, thanks so much for being so suportive, it helps feeling better!
(ESPECIALLY SINCE my boyfriend called me crazy and such names because I was panicking and spending all the money I had left for that  bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh)

*hugs & licks* xx


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG! I just saw this thread! :shock: I hope everything is ok by tomorrow. Please keep us posted and give Yume lots of hugs and kisses from me and Pedro.
xxxxxxxxoooooooooooo


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry you've had to deal with all of that! If it's any consolation, Max had a very similar episode a few days after he was neutered. It was enough days after that I didn't even initially link it but the vet said he was OK ... to wait and see and sent us home too. He was completely fine after that, and to this day I have no idea what really caused the bleeding. 
Sleep well and try to relax ... at least you have her home with you!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I too have seen that happen while at work. Normally its nothing serious...sometimes all it ends up being is paracites...I am suprised they didnt do a fecal sample to test for Giardia. Here is a site..see if this fits your little ones problem http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/gia.html

I think I would had made them take the x-ray seeing how paranoid I get. But they are the docs so they know best (I always remind myself of this when my girls are sick) I will keep praying for you and your little girl!!!! Let us know tomorrow how she is!!!!

Best Wishes!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I read that Giardia can be transmitted from dogs to humans. If you "kiss" your dog, can you get it?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: I hope she's better now!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi elka...sory to hear what happend to sweet yume, hopefully she'll be fine.

Make sure you get some rest too hon.

Keep us posted xxxxxx


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Please give us an update today just to let us know how she's doing. I'm sure it was incredibly scary for you and I'm a little bit annoyed with your b/f for calling you crazy. You did not behave like a crazy person, only like a loving mom.

I'm hoping it will turn out to be something very simple and very treatable.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Definitely keep us posted. I'll keep you guys in my prayers. Be sure to give Yume a cuddle from me.


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Im sorry to hear about Yume. Hope she is ok today. Keep us posted.....


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi hope your baby is doing better today


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Updates!!
It's 9h30am now. We woke at around 7h30 and since then she has been doing okay. Not eating as much as usual, but still eating, so I guess it's a good start. Her poo-poo is more solid, and has almost not blood, just tiny spots. I giver her her medic, I guess it's going to be just fine, whew!!!!

One thing tho. This morning, it's my 4 years old son's bday. So I gave him this lil trumpet thingy you know. She was in my arms and when my son used it, she got scared and literally JUMPED OFF on the floor, hurting herself. She cried for a few seconds and walked on 3 legs.
Jesus, give the poor thing a break!!!!!!!!!! It's always, always happening to her. I've hear dogs sometimes do stuff on purpose to get cuddles or treats, but hey, would she jump off my hands just for that.... NO!
All seems okay now she can walk and isn't crying anymore, but in her eyes I see she is sad and tired. It breaks my heart so much,
I seriously don't know what to do to maker her lil heart happy again and I feel terrible. Very terrible.

Thanks again for all the kind words, we needed those bad!



Rachael Polachek said:


> Please give us an update today just to let us know how she's doing. I'm sure it was incredibly scary for you and I'm a little bit annoyed with your b/f for calling you crazy. You did not behave like a crazy person, only like a loving mom.
> 
> I'm hoping it will turn out to be something very simple and very treatable.


About that well... My son's daycare took pictures not long ago, like every year. It costs about 36$. I had 30$ left in my wallet for that purpose.
But then yume got sick, so I told him it was my priority, that's when he freaked out and said I was crazy, and when I asked him what he would do he said that by all means he'd buy the pictures instead.
I still can't believe it!! It's like I don't know my own fiance! :shock: 
I pretty much yelled at him, it's going to take a few days for me to forgive him, if I ever end up forgetting... Bleh.
I LOVE my son, and I'd never leave him behind for ANYTHING URGENT if I had to choose between my dogs and him, that's just obvious.
But... pictures? Fgs, I can take more another time RIGHT?! 
But Yume + blood = now now NOW.
*shrug*


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hope things look up... maybe you could ask the school to order pics and pay later??? mind you schools are so mean nowadays


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> hope things look up... maybe you could ask the school to order pics and pay later??? mind you schools are so mean nowadays


Ah it's not school, it's kindergarden, he just turned 4, he's a tiny boy! hehe
I thought of aksing them to give them what I have left. I am just real short because it like, his bday, xmas, and yume's sick all at same time, I hope they can understand that!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

elka said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > hope things look up... maybe you could ask the school to order pics and pay later??? mind you schools are so mean nowadays
> ...


I'm glad your baby is getting better. Pix = Walmart - cheaper and they almost ALWAYS turn out better than the school fotos.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG that would have been so scary!!! I'm glad she's doing better...I hope she recovers fully soon!


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so glad your baby is going to be okay. I would have done the same thing for my baby. School photos are not that important. I like the Walmart idea!!! Get them done when you can afford it.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im so happy Yume is doing better. Dont worry about the photos you can take more and as for men..will we ever understand them? :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

So sorry to hear all your bad/sad news, Good god if it doesnt' rain it pours. I hope everthing turns out ok for you all. 
Lots of love and I will be thinking of you 
Juliexxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwww 

i hope shes ok.... the exact same thing happened with Max a while ago.... luckily it wasent anything serious.... hope it will be the samfr for your chi 


xxx


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Awwwww, elka, I am so glad to hear that Yume is doing better but poor baby for hurting her little leg right after that trip to the e-vet! I hope things take a turn for the better soon, hun. And btw, I don't blame you one little bit for being ticked off at your fiance. :? None of us think you are crazy, I'm sure, and I would have done the exact same thing. (((HUGS)))


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi doll...

Hope things work out for you all.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

OOh, I just read this thread :shock: 
That must have been a shock for you ! ale: 
I'm happy to read that she's doing better :love4:

When Jaimin was about 10weeks, he also jumped right out of my arms! :shock: He landed on his back ! He didn't even move at first, so I started to scream and cry ! I was soo scared, thought I lost my babyboy !!

But after two minutes, he just turned around, and walked right towards his feeding-bowl :happy2: !

My little angel :angel7:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Hows Yume feeling today?? i hope she feels almost back to normal, poor little girl!!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

just read here too, hope you and yume are doing ok
hugs
mia
x


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you again all for the support. Sometimes I tend to want to leave this forum because I don't deal too good with drama (have enough already in real life hehe :? )... But it's when you're in need you realise then even people who you;d never think they'd do it, reply something very sweet and comforting, and that you might have been completely misleaded by your paranoya in the past.
Anyways all that to say, I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH for caring so much, thank you, thank you, thank you all.

On the update side, I believe my <3 yume is pretty much back to normal, fighting with piku (who used to be all depressed as well when she was sick, isnt that totally sweet? :shock: ) and eating well, peepees and poopoos are okay and are done in the right place! AWESOME!!!

On bf side, he did not apologize (i know he won't either, because 1- he still thinks he was right and 2- he has issue with apologizing anyways), but we have calmed down and we can talk again now, etc.
For my son's pictures, it was his bday yesterday so my mom said she would give me the money for them this week-end at the party!  

*HUGS*
:wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Awww Well, that is great news. I was hoping that everything would turn out all right.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

omg...

let us know what happened  i hope shes ok


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> omg...
> 
> let us know what happened  i hope shes ok


hehehe hun, you just have to read at the beginning of the thread, i explained it all in the various updates, hugs!! :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

elka said:


> Sandra1961 said:
> 
> 
> > omg...
> ...


oops....   

Glad to know shes ok lol, im so dizzy! :roll:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Awwww, so glad to hear that things are looking up for all of you! ((hugs))


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Very glad your baby, Yume is getting back to her normal self. Happy bday to your son and as for the bf well pictures over beloved pets? I guess he is just lucky that it wasn't him that needed e-treatment or pictures!  I'm only joking. I'm a single mom with a few remaining men issues left...sorry. 
Hope your life gets a little calmer now.
Angie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm so glad that everything turned out to be okay. Yume is feeling better and your son still gets his pictures. Things are looking up!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi elka...

Going through the same thing now with my Scruffy...he had blood and watery dark poop last night and am taking him to the vet today...I asm so scared and worried for him that i had nightmares all night.

I hope yume is completely back to normal...did they discover what caused it?


xxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

glad to hear yume is ok now...

leena keep us updated on how he goes....  :wave:


----------



## Gibzi (Nov 22, 2005)

Glad she's better! xGibzix


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Stef...I have started a thread in chi questions xxx


----------

